# Can someone offer some advice on 30 kw generator install



## jbishop (Mar 21, 2018)

I am looking to install a generator direct to my main panel in my shop. It is a single phase 30 kw kubota powered generator. This is an off grid installation so there is no transfer switch. This came with the property I purchased and the company that sold it has been of little help. They sent me this data sheet but it is a little beyond me. None of the 240v options of wiring match the way it came set up from the manufacturer.

The double delta option seemed the closest to what I have seeing at it was the only one with a double jumper. Not sure if thats the proper name. Does anyone have any suggestions? I don't claim to be anything of an expert but have wired many homes over the years from top to bottom and am comfortable working with panels and circuits but this is a little over my head and hoping for some clarification.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

You have only described the generator as a, "single phase 30 kw kubota powered generator." That data sheet is for a three phase generator. Those diagrams do not appear to correlate to the terminal block pictured.

Who is the manufacturer? Is there a data plate anywhere on it? There should be. Look carefully. Without more information, there's not much you can do but guess.


----------

